# Martin Söderström



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

Amazing rider, heres some of his vids:

http://www.pinkbike.com/v/25501

posted this one before but what ever:
http://www.pinkbike.com/v/17815

http://www.pinkbike.com/v/10788

http://www.pinkbike.com/v/16554

hop whip!


----------



## Windowlicker (Oct 22, 2007)

his vids are crazy.


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

yeah he is definitely good


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

man that guy is crazy good


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

holy shittttttt

guys like him and billy lewis are the only things that keep me remotely interested in mtb at all


----------



## GatorBait (Oct 5, 2007)

wow
I love how the last video with the crazy tail whip hop had the slow oldies music


----------



## neabailey (Apr 4, 2008)

Was he riding a 26 or 24?


----------



## colourclassic (Jul 6, 2006)

neabailey said:


> Was he riding a 26 or 24?


Obviously 26


----------



## mcwelja (Apr 25, 2008)

Can somebody tell me his bike setup? I could't find it anywear


----------



## stevo92 (May 2, 2007)

mcwelja said:


> Can somebody tell me his bike setup? I could't find it anywear


From just looking at the bike its a Majesty with a Pargyle...NS proof bars I believe? Well thats his new setup..I dont see it in these vids.


----------

